

Ask PG: How would you update your essay 'Beating The Averages' for today? - cinjon


======
balsam
One comment from that essay which seems to throw some light on pg's current
MO: "A startup should give its competitors as little information as possible."

Is YC a startup? Arc is probably not a startup.

------
whichdan
Link: <http://www.paulgraham.com/avg.html>

Posted April 2001, and revised April 2003.

